# Why is S**T no longer censored on tv with TV-14 rating?



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 2, 2017)

I noticed that some shows I been watching usually censor lots of words, but this word seem to go uncensored now and days. Does it mean is no longer considered inappropriate for teen ages?


----------



## leerpsp (Sep 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I noticed that some shows I been watching usually censor lots of words, but this word seem to go uncensored now and days. Does it mean is no longer considered inappropriate for teen ages?


must not be there was an anime I was watching not to long ago with a tv 14 rating and it was showing boobs


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 2, 2017)

This is news for me, but I guess it's not only shitty parents who have their kids learn stuff when they're way too young now...


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2017)

Because it has become normal. Part of familiar language.
I expect "fuck" to follow the same path soon.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 2, 2017)

They should just say "rubbish" smh


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> They should just say "rubbish" smh


I like this word, for some reason. It sounds condescending, but still soft for sensitive mom's ears.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 2, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_Hits_the_Fan

This.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 2, 2017)

Not only that word but A**hole Dumba** And D**K (used as a insult not a name)


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_Hits_the_Fan
> 
> This.


Shit really hit the fan, eh 



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Not only that word but A**hole Dumba** And D**K (used as a insult not a name)





VinsCool said:


> Because it has become normal. Part of familiar language.
> I expect "fuck" to follow the same path soon.


----------



## DaMan (Sep 2, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_Hits_the_Fan#Production


> Despite broadcasting a record-setting amount of profanity, little controversy was stirred by the transmission. Co-creator Matt Stone explained the passive reception by citing changing cultural standards, "No one cares anymore... The standards are almost gone. No one gives a shit or a bullshit."


That was 16 years ago.  People will probably still lose their shit if you show a nipple though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2017)

10 posts and no 

Poor form there people.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2017)

I guess no one gives a shit anymore ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Depravo (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm so old I remember when 'fart' was considered a swear word.


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 2, 2017)

Asshole, dumbass and shit are really not the worst words one can say. 14 year olds use them all the time. And you know what? It's not about what you say, it's all about when, under which circumstances and at whom you say it. The vast majority of 14 year olds understand when it's fine to cuss, even if they cuss a lot nowadays.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 2, 2017)

censored words are sometime so well censored that even people doing subtitles don't understand the sentense!
"fuck you fuck you" is heard f......you f...... you!
the subtitle was written only as "you you", that looked stupid and didn't mean anything anymore. they could at least replaced the censored word with dots or asterisk, or just write the word.


----------



## jefffisher (Sep 2, 2017)

Pussy is no longer censored either I used to think it was among the worst words but I seen a little black girl say it on Disney channel recently when my brothers kid was watching TV.


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 2, 2017)

Shit has gone uncensored on TV for some time now, probably not quite a decade, but nearly so now.  However i had only noticed this on TV-MA, the fact that it's going uncensored on TV-14 is interesting.  What i find most interesting is that as of the last year or 2, the word Fuck is now going uncensored on shows that otherwise had censored or avoided the word in the past.  It's Always Sunny had one this last season which surprised me, though it wasn't the first show that i had noticed this on.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 2, 2017)

It depends more on the network the show is aired on than the rating itself. The reason you might be noticing it more is likely because networks are loosening their "no no list" on what's appropriate to air on their networks and what isn't. Online streaming is a particular example of this, there are some things you'll see/hear on the Netflix versions of shows that might be censored on their original network.


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2017)

Depravo said:


> I'm so old I remember when 'fart' was considered a swear word.



you old fart, tell us how bad the middle ages were?


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 2, 2017)

I remember years ago, being really surprised to hear them say crap on The Simpsons. Oh how times have changed lol


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 2, 2017)

The problem is not that kids cuss or do not cuss, the problem
is, if you allow that on TV, they'll probably use that as an
excuse.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2017)

Eh, I heard bad words on TV everyday so I don't give a flying fuck about it.
I'm not oversensitive about it like others. I usually hear cuss words in cartoons and even sexual talk (Which was widely used back in '80s cartoons if you haven't noticed) Even Spongebob has lots and lots of porn/sex/inappropriate jokes/hidden jokes/scenes.

Hell, even Tom and Jerry had sexual references. Did people care? No, they clearly enjoyed it, so why overreact over a cuss word?


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 2, 2017)

I don't really mind cussing in TV, especially when watching something like [adult swim]. They only censor a few words in their shows. But there's so much cussing in their shows that you kinda have to have some uncensored.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 2, 2017)

To quote Eric Cartman from when they got in trouble for swearing in South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut: "What's the big fuckin' deal, bitch?"


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Sep 2, 2017)

These words have never been censored in France. I was actually always shocked to see words like "shit" being censored.


----------



## pustal (Sep 2, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> The problem is not that kids cuss or do not cuss, the problem
> is, if you allow that on TV, they'll probably use that as an
> excuse.



Honestly, at this day and age I'm far more concern kids growing up having validated extremist / racist / xenophobic / sexist / homophobic actions and growing up in echo chambers feeding them than saying a few harmless words.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I expect "fuck" to follow the same path soon.



We (USA) are on our way. There's a set of rating rules for things--you can use the word "fuck" one time, in a non-sexual way in a PG-13 movie. 10 more years and you can expect to see "fuck" on Sesame Street.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> We (USA) are on our way. There's a set of rating rules for things--you can use the word "fuck" one time, in a non-sexual way in a PG-13 movie. 10 more years and you can expect to see "fuck" on Sesame Street.


We all know what is going to happen to Bert and Ernie.


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Sep 2, 2017)

Unless I'm mistaken, cable networks don't have to censor anything past prime time. The main reason why they do is due to the will of their advertisers.
My guess is advertisers loosened up. When you think about the kind of ads that play during late night television you can see why they'd probably be okay with a little vulgarity.

The idea that it'll spill over onto kids is silly. They'll hear/see those words everywhere else.
My only real problem with excessive swearing is that it becomes pointless and lazy flavor text. The first time you hear characters dropping F-bombs left and right is shocking and giggle-inducing, but I'm starting to get sick of swearing for the sake of swearing. It's lazy writing.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 2, 2017)

dont matter much when kids learn it in school before they see it on tv.... Besides its up to the parents to actullly be parents. But we all know its to hard for them.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 2, 2017)

Captain_N said:


> dont matter much when kids learn it in school before they see it on tv.... Besides its up to the parents to actullly be parents. But we all know its to hard for them.


Have you ever tried to stop a kid from watching TV? They watch it at night when you're asleep, go watch it at a friends house, watch it online. Its not easy to do, trust me. Parental controls help, but they aren't fool-proof. Plus, like you said, even if they don't hear the words on TV, they will hear them in school for sure.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 2, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Have you ever tried to stop a kid from watching TV? They watch it at night when you're asleep, go watch it at a friends house, watch it online. Its not easy to do, trust me. Parental controls help, but they aren't fool-proof. Plus, like you said, even if they don't hear the words on TV, they will hear them in school for sure.



Yeah its called parental controls and and channel blocks. I step them up for my friends kids. They hated me for it but hey i had to be that guy.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I noticed that some shows I been watching usually censor lots of words, but this word seem to go uncensored now and days. Does it mean is no longer considered inappropriate for teen ages?



Shiiiit, I'm waiting for Dragon Ball Super to drop an S-bomb now. TV-14 is to me nearly an equivalent too PG-13, where "shit" is said a bunch of times, at least from my memory (to be honest I haven't seen any movie released in 2016-2017). I don't find it surprising, and even in general with how TV's becoming more lax. Like South Park remains TV-MA, but only in the last couple years they have let "shit" go uncensored. Seemingly only "fuck" gets the censoring.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 2, 2017)

Captain_N said:


> Yeah its called parental controls and and channel blocks. I step them up for my friends kids. They hated me for it but hey i had to be that guy.


Read my post again. That doesn't work. They could easily watch it on the internet, or go over a friend's house that doesn't have it blocked. I already said this....

Trust me, my parents blocked all kinds of shit from me. ALWAYS found a way around it. Every. Single. Time. This was also a bit before the internet really took off, so kids these days have a LOT more options available to them.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 2, 2017)

There's no organization which rates shows AFAIK, video games are rated by a real organization (ESRB) so we see the standards but there isn't a standard for TV-13+ & TV-14+.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It's the channel's decision what rating to show.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 2, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> There's no organization which rates shows AFAIK, video games are rated by a real organization (ESRB) so we see the standards but there isn't a standard for TV-13+ & TV-14+.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> It's the channel's decision what rating to show.


Correct, the network's own censors decide the rating of TV shows.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 2, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It depends more on the network the show is aired on than the rating itself. The reason you might be noticing it more is likely because networks are loosening their "no no list" on what's appropriate to air on their networks and what isn't. Online streaming is a particular example of this, there are some things you'll see/hear on the Netflix versions of shows that might be censored on their original network.


This is is exactly it. On some networks, the word ass is censored whether it's attached to other word or not, even when somebody says badass. It just makes things awkward and disjointed.

In the US, FCC rules do not require censorship beyond a certain time of the day. Paid channels on cable and satellite are also not regulated by the FCC. These networks only censor the shows to sell more ad space. This is the same thing that's been happening to YouTube for a while, culminating in that recent "ad-pacolypse" everyone was up in arms about.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Sep 3, 2017)

Wtf, fuck is censored in 14+ movies? In France we have 10+, 12+, 16+ ratings on standard TV programs. But no word was ever censored. And 16+ is super rare...


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 5, 2017)

You obviously never seen British telly then?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 5, 2017)

Idk, but its like showing Partial nudity on a pg-13 movie, 

Surprised my family. 



StarTrekVoyager said:


> These words have never been censored in France. I was actually always shocked to see words like "shit" being censored.


Yeah, but you know the french.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2017)

Cyan said:


> censored words are sometime so well censored that even people doing subtitles don't understand the sentense!
> "fuck you fuck you" is heard f......you f...... you!
> the subtitle was written only as "you you", that looked stupid and didn't mean anything anymore. they could at least replaced the censored word with dots or asterisk, or just write the word.


Just as I was reading this, guess what I just overheard on the TV.

In all honesty, though, swear words seem to be getting more and more accepted.  Maybe it's just as we grow older, we see and use them more often.  Also, I can't be the only one who thinks of swear words in tiers?  For example, "damn" is a low-tier swear word, while "fuck" is one or two tiers above it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> Eh, I heard bad words on TV everyday so I don't give a flying fuck about it.
> I'm not oversensitive about it like others. I usually hear cuss words in cartoons and even sexual talk (Which was widely used back in '80s cartoons if you haven't noticed) Even Spongebob has lots and lots of porn/sex/inappropriate jokes/hidden jokes/scenes.
> 
> Hell, even Tom and Jerry had sexual references. Did people care? No, they clearly enjoyed it, so why overreact over a cuss word?


I was a huge Spongebob fan as a kid.  Sometimes I go back and rewatch the older episodes and _just_ then do I get the jokes.

At least it beats the suicide jokes in the newer episodes.  I mean, being on an internet forum with a bunch of immature teenagers is one thing, but having influencable six-to-nine year olds watching Spongebob is entirely something else.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 8, 2017)

oh, I never considered "damn" as a swear word. to me it's not insulting someone else, but is more directed to yourself when you do a mistake.
I relate it to the french's word "zut" which is more like "oops" or "too bad", which I use a lot, while a lot of people says "merde" or "putain" instead which means "shit" or "fuck".
I rarely swear, so even if it might be more accepted when growing up, it not necessarily become more used. depends on people.

though, "shit/fuck" is now an accepted word on French TV and talk shows too, it sounds weird to me to hear it on tv at child's open hour.


----------



## DaMan (Sep 8, 2017)

God damn it is supposedly using the lords name in vain which probably made it S tier when society was more religious.  Now that atheist are ruining 'murica you can say it to your hearts content. /s


----------



## chaoskagami (Sep 8, 2017)

The whole concept of swears is silly.

It's a fact that cleverly formed insults hold the potential to be far more rude.


----------

